# A duet for Clarinet and Cor Anglais



## Bachonacid (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm a music student that composes as a hobby. I don't compose often but I have been doing this for some years now, this is the first piece I post on the internet.

I think the piece is best described as lightly neo-classical, or neo-baroque (or badly composed classical piece, it was composed with some haste). The choice of instrument is far from "random", I think those two blend exceptionally well together while retaining their own unique timbres and really make up for each other's weaknesses.

Hope you like it, or at least have fun listening to it, and don't be afraid to criticize it

here's the link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/turnasus%2Fduetforclarinetandcoranglais


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice balance between the two instruments. The clarinet and Cor Anglais do blend well together and you have provided a nice sprightly melody. I have heard the cor Anglais with the Oboe several times, but with the Clarinet is also good.


----------

